# Fast Track degree with QTS - will I get in?? Help needed!



## Jennyg22 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi, 

I could do with some help. I have been teaching French in Secondary school for the past 5 years in the UK - 2 years in state school and 3 years in private - and have a 1st Class Hons in SEcondary Education and French with QTS (which means that you do your PGCE as part of the degree). My degree was a fast track 2 year one from Cardiff Uni which is totally recognised here without any problems. Basically there are less than 10 of you in the group so it's very intensive and for the languages option you had to be bi/tri lingual in your chosen subject so you just do a language proficiency test and they don't need to teach you from A level. Will this be accepted in Canada or will this pose a problem? 

My partner is a carpenter. He qualified 17 years ago with a City and Guilds and has recently set up on his own as there is a pretty good demand in the area. I have read though that Canada is looking for skilled trades people and so Im hoping he should be fine.

We have been talking about making the move for the last 12 months, have sold our respective houses, are in rental and are just deciding where to go. Canada is looking like a strong possibility with all I have read so far. We are looking at doing a recce this summer and perhaps again in December. We both love the outdoors and I have been to Australia and NZ several times but am still not totally convinced by either. 

I have met heaps of Canadians on my various travels over the last 15 years and they have always been good ambassadors for their country and great fun to be about. My last language assistant was a Quebecoise but even though I am bilingual and would cope fine I don't think my partner would be up for a new country and a new language.

Another thing is do we really need to hire an agency to do the paperwork or should we be able to muddle through it OK? I have ordered a few books from Amazon but any information from someone on the ground would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## hannahlou (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi,

I dont know whether this helps but I have also been looking at Options about Teaching in Canada. I contacted one of the universities out there and have been told that it depends where about you want to live. Apparently different provinces require different Qualifications or variations of them anyway. I was just about to start a GTP but have been told that this will definately not be recognised in BC. They have recommended that I wait until we reside in Canada before I complete my Teacher training...as the requirements for this do not qualify anymore in parts of Canada.
Having said that because you have a PGCE I think ths may be recognised but you have to do some additional training to have it converted to their Teaching standard requirements. It would be worth you emailing one of the Teaching universities in Canada and asking them directly.

I hope this helps and if My nformation is incorrect then I hope someone will correct me. Good look on your adventure!!


----------



## Jennyg22 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks! Do you have any ideas of costs of doing retraining etc? I guess that will mean that I wont be able to apply for jobs before we go (if we get accepted) either then. I'm hoping that as a French teacher there will be work out there.

Thanks for replying to my post. Good luck with your move too!

Jennifer


----------



## hannahlou (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi Jennifer,

You may be able to like I said because you have a PGCE. It would be beneficial if you contacted them to see if it is recognised. I dont know the cost of retraining sorry. If I find any more info I will get intouch.


----------



## blondepixie (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi there, I have been reading your posts and as I am also a teacher thinking of moving to BC I thought I'd just ask...

Does anyone know how a BA Hons Primary Education with QTS and a Masters Degree in Education would convert to Canadian qualifications?


----------



## dimple saini (Mar 31, 2010)

*college n vocational instructor*

hi there
i m from india n i have done my masters in commerce <m.com>n have got 5 years of teaching experience as a college lecturer in a college. i m planning to apply for pr in canada in fast track federal skilled list, can someone tell me will i b eligible, 
is anyone who is in the same profession , n give me some advice.
thanks in advance
Ria


----------

